# Baby safe polyurethane?



## MJohnson89 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, I am helping my sister put the finishing touches on her kitchen cabinets and am trying to choose a polyurethane finish that will be safe around children. We worried about placing dishes in the cabinets or even my baby niece licking them (a stretch, but I know how kids are). I purchased some Minwax Fast-Dry Polyurethane to seal floors with about a year ago. Our budget is tight and would like to uses this instead of buying more. I believe Minwax is an oil based sealant, so it should be safe after curing, correct?. I just wanted a second, or even third opinion before I apply the first coat. Can't be too safe around the little ones.

Please let me know any thoughts or advice.


----------



## bb71 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it will be fine but if you're really concerned don't take anyone's advice. A quick email to minwax will give you a definite answer.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Any major finish sold in the USA today is safe after it cures, make take up to thirty days- cures not drys.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

What Jerry said.

So long as you allow at least 30 days of CURE time, you should have no ill effects.


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Poly is Safe*

:yesoly is what I would use. After it is cured it is inert and perfectly safe.:smile: Water Based poly cures faster than oil based but once dry there is no hazard.. If you are still not convinced or still worried, use Shellac they use it to coat apples and pills. It will not stand up to water as well as Poly.

Dave (PacNW)


----------

